# Browns Canyon 2000 cfs



## watahwatah (Jul 5, 2006)

Running Browns Canyon tomorrow and was wondering if there any major obstacles to avoid. I'll be in a 13 ft raft, but have never done it above 1,000.

We'll probably be running Seidel's and Twin Falls. 

I heard Pinball is gone and the rocks in Staircase are covered.

Thanks


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

It's quick at 2,000. Still just read and run though. 

The hole in the middle of zoom will eat about 1/2 the kayaks that enter it but probably won't hurt a raft. The hole in Sidels will probably be worth trying to miss. If you have an oar frame and a heavy boat you may be able to punch it but it'll be a ride to remember.


----------



## watahwatah (Jul 5, 2006)

Big Drop will flip a 13' raft too if you got no momentum/too-far-right (which really is still far left)...

Believe me.


----------



## OleMissBoater (May 22, 2007)

watahwatah said:


> Big Drop will flip a 13' raft too if you got no momentum/too-far-right (which really is still far left)...
> 
> Believe me.


You flipped in big drop? don't know if i've ever heard of anyone doing that.. nice!


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

I stood a 16' avon on it's tail in big drop @ 4200. Big drop is probably the most underestimated and hence most carnage filled rapid on brown's at high water. But @ 2000 everything is just easier.


----------



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

Any word on what its like now over 3,000 CFS? Running in kayaks that is. I think it was 1200 when i did it last.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

At 2500, Pinball's a flush and the rest pretty much turn into wavetrains. Twin Falls and Seidel's still pack a punch if you continue past Hecla.


----------



## producerchik (Jun 2, 2008)

I did Brown's Canyon on Saturday. At that time, it was running at 2500 cfs. Now it's well above that. I was in a raft that bit it in Seidel's suckhole. It was like there was no avoiding it. The current dragged us straight to the middle of the hole(we were trying to go a little right). And I watched 4 other rafts flip, before ours flipped. It was a pretty interesting experience. It was my first time to ever get caught in a ledge hole like that. If you fall out on Seidel's suckhole, there's a chance you'll take a beating. The current was pretty strong, and it took forever for it to release me.


----------



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

can you still cut to river right on seidals in a kayak?


----------



## producerchik (Jun 2, 2008)

CUBuffskier said:


> can you still cut to river right on seidals in a kayak?


Unfortunately, that's a question I can't answer, just because the river is flowing 1000 cfs more now, than when I went through there on Saturday. So it's probably a whole different ball game. The good thing, there's a trail you can hike, that takes you right next to Seidel. Then you can scout it out, to see if you're confident in running it. If you end up doing it, let me know. I'm curious at how the river is running right now through that section.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

At 2,500 the cut is not that bad in a kayak. I can't imagine the move changing drastically under 3,500.

COUNT


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

There is a wide open line on the left side that opens up at these levels, that is what changed the rapid in 95. Enter left with a little bow left angle and if you want you can catch a little of the right side of the hole for a good hit.

Have fun and don't miss the ride down the middle of zoom flume.

The hit at the bottom of raft ripper should start to show up and well as the wave at step number seven is coming into form.

I haven't been down yet this year but can't wait to see these flows again.


----------



## OleMissBoater (May 22, 2007)

CUBuffskier said:


> can you still cut to river right on seidals in a kayak?


you can... it gets pretty grabby the higher it gets... it will want to typewriter you back in after the lateral.

i'm really interested in trying the left line this weekend in a paddle raft.

good times.


----------

